# DIY Postum and Coffee



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

I enjoyed Postum when I was a kid.
Found a recipe for Postum.
It uses cracked wheat, bran and molasses, these are all dual purpose items that can be stored.
The problem with this recipe is baking at 300 for 5 hours and stiring every 20 minutes...YEAH RIGHT!.
We've a wood masonry stove/w small oven so this is doable or maybe even on top of a flat top woostove.
You have to perk this product like coffee.

Coffee is a great luxury an* IMPORTED *luxury that is very vulnerable to many factors in production, shipping, etc.
We've a 1 year supply in 35oz cans plus instant, 12oz vac pack bricks and boxes of single serve packets.
I think the best long term storage solution for coffee is green beans vac packed in #10 cans then roast and grind.

I suppose a person could do the Postum recipe and stretch your coffee supply.

Here's the interesting part...you can buy bulk caffeine, it's cheap and has a good shelf life, you could really put a kick in the home made morning brew.

And yes, I've dug, processed and brewed Chicory root...it gives new meaning to the phrase "cup o' mud". 
Just some thoughts on that morning cup o' joe.
Good luck


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

have you thought about growing your own coffee beans? They can be grown indoors or greenhouses.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yaupon Holly grows wild around here. The roasted leaves make a pleasant tea that has caffeine. Like anything, you don't need to over do it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> DIY Postum and Coffee


I need to go to bed 
I thought it said:
POSSUM and Coffee

Nite Y'all!


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Hey! Post the Postum recipe please! I have a friend that buys Roma(roasted grain beverage) instant and I would like to try making some and see if I can do it cheaper... it has roasted barley,roasted malt barley and chickory in it. I have seen another brand that I believe has beets in it.. thanks in advance, bee


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I need to go to bed
> I thought it said:
> POSSUM and Coffee
> 
> Nite Y'all!


:hysterical::hysterical:ound:ound:


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

My DSMom used to give us that Postum stuff, when I was a little kid........And try to convince me that it was really Coffee and tasted like Coffee. But I was not buying That.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

WHOOWEE!!! this HUMA-DIT-TITY is a real [email protected] 95%..break time from yanking out a bed of mutant green pepper plants that never produced and chilling w/lunch and internet stuff.
Bee, I type like a pumpkin, so google HOMEMADE POSTUM for your recipe, it's the 2nd post down.
All the ingredients have multi functions= good to store.
I think this recipe would be a good way to stretch the coffee supply.
Again the downside to making this recipe is 5 hrs in a propane or elect. oven=$$$
Good luck

I'd like to know if there are better recipes.


----------

